# Prusik adjuster for wire core flip line



## Matt81 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got a new wire core flip line. Made by US Rigging and is 1/2" and 10' long. Half price at $40. 

I have bought a heap of new gear lately because i am starting out on my own and no longer have access to my works gear. I am trying to save a dollar or two at the moment. I have only seen climbers around here using the cam style rope grabs. Are there any potential problems with using a prusik cord adjuster and a micro puley for the time being until i can afford the $100+ for a petzl macrocender or similar rope grab. I don't think it would be a problem but it's easier to ask then to do something i shouldn't.

Anyone use a prusik cord instead of a rope grab? Any problems such as the rope braiding loosening from the wire core?

I have spent over $6000 in new gear since last December so just trying to give the wallet a rest.


----------



## rtsims (Mar 5, 2014)

No problems so far and we do it all the time. I will point out that if you want the entire system to be wire core, you need to buy a wire core prusik. I use HRC which is not wire core but my normal set up is a rope grab. My rope grab is directional, so I don't use that lanyard as a 2 in 1. Using a prusik you bypass that issue, or you can buy one of the rope grabs that work either direction but I have never used one.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Mar 5, 2014)

All our wire core lanyards use prussics as we are not allowed to use mechanical rope grabs. I prefer to use an i2i with a distal and micropulley, but I'm not using it as a 2 in 1.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 5, 2014)

Worst case scenario in a rescue you need a quick release part, something that can be cut with a knife. You can't guarantee being able to release a flip-line under tension in a rescue situation


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 5, 2014)

You make a valid point......to a certain point.
Then there is the thread that asks how rescueable are we.


----------



## imagineero (Mar 6, 2014)

rtsims said:


> I will point out that if you want the entire system to be wire core, you need to buy a wire core prusik



There's such a thing as a wire core prusik?


----------



## imagineero (Mar 6, 2014)

maybe read this


----------



## Matt81 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I figured there would be no issues but had never seen anyone in a tree around here with anything but a mech rope grab.

I have a second rope lanyard that i made myself to the same style as the Teufelberger CE lanyard, so only really need the wire core to be a flip line only for blocking down a trunk or as a second lanyard when ascending to clip in and out to climb past obstacles. I will probably end up removing the thimble prusik off my Teufelberger style lanyard and put it on this wire core. I don't seem to ever use it. Plus there would be less slack to need to be taken up in the prusik when adjusting length if it is a fair bit shorter. I guess i got sucked in with how cool it looked in the video! 

I fully appreciate the point about having something able to be cut and released quickly. The way i have mine setup you could cut the prusik but the thimble of the flip line cannot fit through the pulley. If the climber was incapacitated and the flip line was under load it could be a real PITA for someone in a rescue to unclip the biner to allow the flip line to release.






VA-Sawyer said:


> You make a valid point......to a certain point.
> Then there is the thread that asks how rescueable are we.



I was reading that the night before last. All are valid points made on both sides. Really makes you think (at least it did to me!) about just how useful in the real world any rescue scenario would be. It makes for good reading.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/how-rescueable-are-we.249070/

The thing i got most from that was, providing it was not a fully incapacitating situation, that being yourself more setup for self rescue is probably a good thing. Also having a small first aid kit with a pressure bandage and some gauze on your harness weighs bugger all. Saying that it would have been handy in hindsight is not much use.


----------



## treesmith (Mar 6, 2014)

We were taught at college to use both ends of our rope which in reality can be a butt pain, a lanyard is much easier but it can be a very useful technique and only needs a prussik loop


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 6, 2014)

I still want to hear more about that 'wire core prusik'.


----------



## rtsims (Mar 7, 2014)

imagineero said:


> There's such a thing as a wire core prusik?


Yes siree.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 8, 2014)

I learn something new every day.


----------



## bootboy (Mar 8, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> I just got a new wire core flip line. Made by US Rigging and is 1/2" and 10' long. Half price at $40.
> 
> I have bought a heap of new gear lately because i am starting out on my own and no longer have access to my works gear. I am trying to save a dollar or two at the moment. I have only seen climbers around here using the cam style rope grabs. Are there any potential problems with using a prusik cord adjuster and a micro puley for the time being until i can afford the $100+ for a petzl macrocender or similar rope grab. I don't think it would be a problem but it's easier to ask then to do something i shouldn't.
> 
> ...



I switched back to a hip VT and micro pulley from a petzl micro grab on my 1/2" flipline. I don't like cam flipline adjusters. You can't let out any slack under load. That's a deal breaker for me. Just stick with a prussik/vt and save the $


----------



## bootboy (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## rtsims (Mar 10, 2014)

VA-Sawyer said:


> I still want to hear more about that 'wire core prusik'.



You didn't think I would come on this here world wide web and blow smoke up your arse did ya? HaHa


----------



## mic687 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have both prusik and the cam type I prefer the cam type as it is easier to adjust but both work fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 10, 2014)

rtsims said:


> You didn't think I would come on this here world wide web and blow smoke up your arse did ya? HaHa



The thought did cross my mind.
Instead, I learned something.
Thank you.


----------



## truestory (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a wire core lanyard as well, i use a 30inch eye to eye beeline with a michoacan knot and the pinto pulley on a triact carbiner. Its pretty sweet because i can disconnest my entire system and use it as a second tie in point. Its a little bit like the CE lanyard from teufelberger but much less expensive. Its also nice because you can adjust the length while your weight is on the system. Just like double rope. Never had any problem in 3 years.


----------

